# Can someone find/make me a WCG Desktop background?



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 6, 2010)

Im looking on the web right now and I cant find any desktop backgrounds.  I can find BOINC ones but im not interested in that.  So, could someone direct me to a decent one OR anyone that has good photoshop skills make me one that features TPU and WCG on it?


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 6, 2010)

Why do you want exactly TPU and WCG desktop background?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 6, 2010)

Because i like to show my pride for a good cause & its for my crunching computer.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe you could use this, and add the TPU logo to it?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 6, 2010)

awesome i will try... my PS skills are severly lacking tho, but i guess practice makes perfect OoO


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 6, 2010)

There was a thread with some wallpaper posted in it but the only one I have is this one -


EDIT: Try here for some -

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,24308_offset,0#240557


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 6, 2010)

THNX oily!!


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 6, 2010)

No probs, I am no good with PS either but maybe someone could add a logo or something for you.


----------

